# Said goodbye too soon :(



## JoshC123 (Aug 11, 2013)

Sadly, what I'd done wasn't enough to save Lux. She's passed now. I feel that it's way too soon for me to say goodbye. I've just started growing attached to her. I guess that's how the world works. Goodbye Lux, although I have had you for a short time I know you would've made a wonderful pet for any cat owner. Rest In Peace.


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss Josh!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh no.. I'm sorry to hear, Josh .. aw, so young.. so sad


----------



## Jordie (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm sorry that, us really rough


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh, so sad. It just was not meant to be. Thank you for trying. This little girl as loved by many of us in her last hours.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

So sorry to hear this Josh...
At least little Lux was in a safe and warm place when she passed...
You did your best for her and that's all one can do, when you have such a wee one.
Hugs.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

This breaks my heart. She knew she was loved and I know she felt everyone's love. She didn't pass from this world unnoticed or abandoned. She will see you again on the other side happy and healthy. My heart goes out to you Josh.


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm so very sorry Josh, my heart is breaking along with yours.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

You sure tried to save her. The love was there. She just had too many physical obstacles stacked up against her at a very young age. Thank you for being there for her to give her a chance.

And thank you for giving her a name. RIP little Lux.


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear that  you took wonderful care of her and I'm sure she appreciated it very much. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

My heart sank when I saw your post. I am so sorry about little Lux. She had you there with you, she was loved and cared for. Her short life was so much better because of you. Hang in there!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Oh I am so sorry. We all had such hope but we don't have control of life and death.
Thank goodness she had a home to spend her end of life.


----------



## JoshC123 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks everyone, all your posts are making me feel better  I just can't help but think it was my fault. Before she had deworming meds she was fine but suddenly after she passed


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Everyone feels that way when they had a kitten pass. We start second guessing our efforts. Vets call it failure to thrive. A fancy term for I dont know the reason a kitten didnt make it. 

There are lots of reasons were not aware of that a kitten doesnt make it. The important thing is that this animal felt the care and love given them while in our care. We do all we know to do. Its a mystery why some dont make it. It rips our hearts apart. 

We have to console ourselves that we did all we know to do to help them. We all search for information on how to help them. But with newbies some times it isnt enough. Ive had devoted cat people refuse to ever do newbies ever again cuz they cant deal with the hurt of loosing them.

That is why anyone in rescue has complete respect for those willing to take on a very young kitten. They are a lot of work and these little souls capture our hearts in a special way. My heart goes out to you. You did a wonderful thing trying to nuture and help this kitten. It didnt pass in anguish and abandonment like most kittens left outside. Another reason TNR is so important.


----------



## kittiesmom (Aug 27, 2013)

So sorry to hear of your loss, you did all you could. Run Free Little One.


----------



## Mittens&Pepper (Aug 21, 2013)

Sorry for your loss, went through similar recently and I know how much it hurts.


----------

